# mpls cr



## spoker (May 23, 2017)

i didnt want to post this to early,i had made a deal with the guy and then he started takin offers and threw my deal to the curb,i cant transfer the link anymore so if you want to see it do a search on minneapolis cr for $90.00


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 23, 2017)

Damn, too bad you couldn't have scooped it up for 90$.


----------



## spoker (May 23, 2017)

i was solid at 100 but someone started steppin on my deal,and the rest is history,from what i hear the feathers are really flyin!!!


----------



## spoker (May 23, 2017)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/6143617265.html


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 23, 2017)

Too funny!!!!!! I bet the seller never expected the interest he is getting[emoji12]


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2017)

@Nickinator 

Pretty sure he already saw this on FB.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 26, 2017)

I was recently in a similar situation but stuck it out to the bitter albeit expensive end.

Anybody know what his $90 initial expectation grew into?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2017)

Last I heard was $550 a few days ago. I'm sure it's considerably higher than that by now.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 26, 2017)

It's the baby seat that really sets this bike apart from the rest!!!!!!!IMHO


----------



## dmk441 (May 26, 2017)

I believe I have finalized a deal on this, just working on pick up details this weekend. Yes it is a bit higher. I'll provide details at the end of the weekend.


----------



## dmk441 (May 26, 2017)

A guy is helping seller sell it. So logistics of pick up location are taking a little time.


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2017)

good luck,he keeps takin offers from ppl who havent looked at it,i see some unpleasant things,i wouldnt give a high bid without seeing it,i was concerned that the tank had battery rot,its also still on cr


----------



## dmk441 (May 26, 2017)

Yeah, rot is a risk one takes, just not having it be a scam I guess is a bigger risk..


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2017)

ya ppl were making big offers just by looking at the pic,but i guess thats a way to ty it up


----------



## dmk441 (May 26, 2017)

After many emails back and forth, what appeared to be finalizing the deal and pick up times, there seems to be a circus around this bike and the plan of attack now on selling it is slightly mysterious. I have my doubts it will be coming home with me. It probably just should have gone on ebay for the bidding war.


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2017)

been there,not much integrity there


----------



## gymmanager (May 26, 2017)

Crusty goodness @ $750 at this point unless, of course, someone offers higher. So who knows...?


----------



## Krakatoa (May 26, 2017)

Craigslist is a fools paradise. Bring a hacksaw to take it apart.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 27, 2017)

As a non-contender for this bike, what is a consensus reasonable price for this bike assuming it's rough but not rusted through?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> As a non-contender for this bike, what is a consensus reasonable price for this bike assuming it's rough but not rusted through?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (May 27, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> As a non-contender for this bike, what is a consensus reasonable price for this bike assuming it's rough but not rusted through?




$90


----------



## bikebozo (May 27, 2017)

on ebay now for 3,500 -you could not buy this bike in Minneapolis for 100.00, and turn it into this nice bike on ebay -with 3,500


----------



## spoker (May 27, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 472843 on ebay now for 3,500 -you could not buy this bike in Minneapolis for 100.00, and turn it into this nice bike on ebay -with 3,500



nope at best it will be a crusty rider,it would be like having a parrot that stutters,do ya know what this used to be when it was new!!


----------

